# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  أفكار حلوة لتوزيعات رمضان

## أميرة الثلوج*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشحالكم خواتي
اولا مبروك عليكم قرب شهر رمضان الله يبلغنا و أحنا بأحسن حال
بنات بغيتكم تعطوني افكار حلوة حق توزيعات رمضان لاني حامل و تعبانة وابي اجهز من الحين بعدين ما عندي وقت*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## نبض الشارقة

رررررررررررررفع

----------


## dxbaii

رمضان كريم

----------


## وردة غلااا

هلا وغلااا ،،،

----------


## ساس الوفى

مممممممم في علبع حط سجادية الجيب ,خاتم الأستتغفار ,طريقة ختم القرآن في شهر ,أدعية على شكل ميدالية , وشكولاته

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*مشكورين خواتي
بعد أبي أفكار أكثر وين البنات احس المنتدى راقد هالفترة*

----------


## العصا السحرية

الله يبلغنا رمضان بصحة وعافية

----------


## London eye

للرفــــــــــع

----------


## مندوبة جدة

موووفقة

----------


## طيف الغربة

اللهم بلغنا رمضان ^_^

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*وينكم بنات معقولة محد عنده افكار؟؟!!!*

----------


## ميمي الشقية

ممكن اتسوين هدايا و توزيعات مختلفه تبعا للعمر او القرابه


توزيع للجيران: سجادة. تمر . مسواك . كتيبات عن شهر رمضان و اذا ممكن ماي زمزم و ممكن قطعه قماش و شيلة صلاة

للخدم: مصحف فيه تفسير بلغة الخادمة - أندنوسي او فلبيني او . أثيوبي- + شيله او لبس صلاة + بطاقة تلفون تسلم على اهلها و اتبارك لهم بالشهر

للاطفال: أوراق تلوين عن شهر رمضان و ممكن انسوي لهم دفتر عن آداب الصوم من خلال رسومات و هم يلونونها و شي أشغال يدويه يسوونها مثل الفوانيس و سوي بحث بتحصلين صور للاطفال و رمضان ممتك تطبعينا على اوراق الاستيكر وايد بيستانسون عليها

هاي الافكار الي عندي حاليا
الله يوفقج و

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*تسلمي ميمي الشقية على افكارج الحلوة
بنات نبي افكار اكثر يللا شدوا همتكم وياي*

----------


## فتاة الغابة

عندج فكرة المسواك حلووة وخاتم التسبييح واااايد واايد حلوووة
أما سجادة الجيب واايد حلووة بس من وين بتحصليها لازم توصية ورمضان قرب..
ماي زمزم هم يمكن صعب توفيره بس مب لذاك زود بس وااايدحلوو

بس الصرااحة احلى شي خااتم التسبيح..هم لبس الصلااة حلوو

عندج للأطفال بازل صور رمضان بالمدرسة يعني جي لعبة تطبعي الصورة وتغلفيها حراري وتقصصيها ..أو عندج فواانيس لكل الاعمار فوانيس صغيرة زينة ووواايد حلووة..وقلم الاذكار ماادري اذا بتحصلينه..وسوي مكس هم حلوو

مسواك للكبار بالسن البازل لليهال والسجادة للكل خاتم التسبيح للكبار بالسبن والشباب وخاتم الأذكار للكبار والشباب ..وشوكلاته شي صغير

ولبس صلااة للحريم..وكتب الاذكار الصغيرة حلووو للشباب والكبار بالسن..وماي زمزم الصغاار حلوو للكل..والفوانيس وااايد حلوووة وللكل ولزينة البيت وميداليات للكل..وان شاء الله اكون فدتج..ويلااا بناات وينكم؟؟

----------


## عواش2015

اطبعي ورقه فيها ادعية ووزعيها

----------


## ساس الوفى

أفكار البنات حلوه ما قصرو 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## ساس الوفى

وسجادة الجيب موجوده في مكتبة الحرمين

----------


## راعية الغنم

احم احم
ابداع تايم

خخخخخخخخ
مخ مخي يا راعية الغنم مخ مخي يا Purple Princess 

تمخيخ تايم

أول شي نروح ناخذ لغة بالسوق و بمحلات بودرهمين شو عندهم من غريضات ...
دلال صغيرة, فنر أو مسابيح صغيرة بألوان كيوت إذا ما حصلنا نروح محلات الكلف و نييب أغراضهم أتخيل خرز ملون أصفر أحمر أخضر و بنفشجي و بين كل 10 حبات نحط قطعة مميزة... 
أو ممكن نشتري فناجين... 
و على الجمعية التعاونية, ناخذ ورق سوليفان أو قماش تور و ربطات
و من على الأرفف ناخذ حلاااااااااااااوة كل الأنواع
و نعبي الغرض اللي شريناه
و نرجع البيت أكيد على الاب توب نطبع أوراق الاهداء
و ندبسهم... أنا ما أحب توزيعات الأدعية و الأذكار لأني ما اضمن وين بتروح يهال ممكن يفرونهن بأي مكان.
ولدي يبكي حبيبي أحين بسير و ان شاء الله برجع لكم ب تمخيخ تايم...

----------


## وردة غلااا

الصراحه أنا أحب التوزيعات تتجدد من سنه لسنه ،،، فالسنه فكرتي الأساسيه تغليف المصاحف

----------


## ليندااااا

تقدرين تيبي سجادة صلاة مع التمر والفانوس والفواكهة المجففة 
وتسوينها توزيعات مع بطاقات الاذكار 
اي شي ثاني بعد تقدرين تحطينه مثل مسواك

----------


## [ رونق دبي ]

أدعية ف بطاايق مثلا

مسابيح ، خواتم تسبيح

مصاحف صغاار

امممم اي شي يعود عليحج بالاجر ممكن تسوينه

وفري للحريم الكبار سيادة مثلا وشيل صلاة

يعني

----------


## [ رونق دبي ]

تفضلي حدري هني

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057000

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*يسلمو كل اللي نور موضوعي برده*

----------


## $asamy$

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ~

----------


## شمعة عمري دبي

سبحان الله وبحمده..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## وردة غلااا

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## امراه

مووووووووووووووووفقين

----------


## بنت ابـوها

موفقين ان شاء الله الثراحة افكار واااايد حلووووة

----------


## طيف الغربة

مشكورة اختي 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## مكه موطني

رفع الله يبلغنا رمضان الكريم واحنا بصحه وعافيه

----------


## افكار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وصلت اول دفعه من التوزيعات المميزه التي لها خصوصيه بهذا الشهر الفضيل والتي يميزها عن غيرها شكلها الفريد وهي عباره عن فانوس كرتوني صغير يمكنك وضع داخله حبتين تمر وحبه شاكليت ومطويه وتوزعينه على ضيوفج او صديقاتج في العمل وتاخذين لج دعوه حلوه واجر افطار صائم بس بشكل جديد . ويمكنك طلب الفوانيس بالحبه .
والجديد في الموضوع مو بس الفانوس ايضا طريقة تقديم الفوانيس عباره عن استاند جميييل بثلاث الوان يمكنك تعليق الفوانيس عليه والصور بتثبت لكم بإذن الله عن شو انا اتكلم . هذا مو غرور خواتي بس تقدير لجهدي لاني صدق تعبت لحد ماوصل لكم بهذا الشكل . 
ملحوظة
انا ما ابيح ولا احل اي وحده تاخذ الفكره وتنفذه بدون اذن مني تبين كميه حاضرين رساله على المحمول وفالج طيب



هذا الستاند بالوانه الثلاثه وسعره 50 درهم 


وهذه الفوانيس وهي محمله على حامل الفوانيس 




والحين نتكلم في الاسعار 
ال100 حبة واقل ب 4 دراهم
و اكثر من 100 يكون سعر الحبه 3.5 ثلاث دراهم ونصف
فوق ال200 حبه 3 دراهم 
اخليكم مع الصوره
للتواصل رساله sms على ***
والتوصيل سلم واستلم عبر الشركه 
ويكون الطلب قبل بفتره كافيه اقلها اسبوع حتى اتمكن من تجهيز الطلبيه وهذا الكلام للجادات والله المو

----------


## Le Cadeau

سبحان الله و بحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## فلهـ16

شي تاجرة كويتية في المنتدى تسوي توزيعات قرآن حلوة و مرتبة 
سوت لإختي ذيج السنة 
والجلد الي على القرآن هي تفصله و تحطه في علبة شفافة وعليها ريبون
وتحط جوكلت فيه بعد 

مادري كيف اوصفلج 
المشكلة ماتذكر اسم التاجرة

----------


## آآآه

بالتوفيج  :Smile:

----------


## افكار

اي وحده تبا فوانيس من كرتون لرمضان اهلا وسهلا عندي كميات ممكن تعبينها اي شي( مطويه +تمره+ شاكليته+...............) 
واذا تبيني احطلج فيه انا من عندي يزيد سعرها حسب الاشياء المطلوبه 
للتواصل 0554476455

----------


## افكار



----------


## miss funny

انا سويت هلتوزيعات لرمضان ،،
يبت مندوس فضي وممن تختارين شو بتحطين فيه مثلا:
سجادة - مسواك - خاتم تسبيح - سبحة - تمر - عطر صغير - مصحف - شريط أو CD

وهاي صورة للتوضيح ،، 





وربي يبلغنا الشهر ويتقبله منا ،،

----------


## سنفورة امورة

ان شاء الله بيفيدونج البنات

----------


## افكار

الافكار ويد واذا عيبكم شي عندي حياكم

----------


## وردة غلااا

ربي يبلغنا رمضان ان شاء الله

----------


## افكار

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

موفقة خير 
للرفع

----------


## غلاوي الشوق

http://www.google.ae/imgres?q=افكار+حلوة+لتوزيعات+رمضان 

هاذا انا جفته و واااااااااااايد عيبني .. ولو رحتي اي محل عادي يقولج يعرف يسويها  :8:   :5:   :12:

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

للرفع

----------


## افكار

الحمد لله

----------


## الم الهواجس

الله يبلغنا رمضااااااااااااااااان

----------


## الماركه شما

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## لحظة حزن

على الخاص

----------

